# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83286-Nakon-transfera-II?p=3018628#post3018628

## elvi

> Elvi, nadam se da je sve u redu danas i da je ono jucer bilo implatacijsko.


Za sad stanje mirno. Jučer stalo do navečer i ujutro samo neka mala smeđa točkica. Dakle iskreno se nadam da je implatacijsko. Malo grčevi ispod pupka ali to je sve od simptoma, uz umor.A to mi se stalno čini da je od utriča

----------

